# Techniker und Ingenieure für spannende Aufgaben gesucht!



## EP Elektro Projekt (6 Dezember 2011)

E.P. Elektro Projekt ist weltweit mit gut 100 Mitarbeiter/innen in den Feldern Automation, Software und Elektronik tätig und bedient namhafte Kunden. Bei verfahrenstechnischen Anwendungen betreuen wir Kunden aus der Kunststoff- und Lebensmittelindustrie. 

Unsere Softwareabteilung sucht Verstärkung. Deshalb suchen wir Sie als 
*Ingenieur/in Automation 
SPS-Techniker/in *

Ihre Aufgabe wird sein, Software für verfahrenstechnische Anlagen zu erstellen und Steuerungen, Antriebe, Feldbussysteme und Bediengeräte in Betrieb zu nehmen. Sie arbeiten in einem engagierten Team, das Ihnen die Einarbeitung erleichtern wird. 
Neben Berufserfahrung im Automationsumfeld bringen Sie solide Kenntnisse in der SPS-Programmierung (S7, ControlLogix) sowie
zu Antriebsaufgaben, Feldbussystemen und Bediengeräten mit. Sie sind bereit zu reisen, sprechen englisch und arbeiten strukturiert. 

Wir möchten Sie gerne kennen lernen und freuen uns auf Ihre Bewerbung. Als Ansprechpartner steht Ihnen Herr Herzer gerne zur Verfügung. 
E.P. Elektro Projekt GmbH & Co. KG, Brechenmacherstraße 2 88250 Weingarten, 0751 4005-470, dherzer@epelektroprojekt.de 

*www.epelektroprojekt.de *


----------



## C7633 (11 Januar 2012)

Eine Frage, ist das Stellenangebot noch aktuell

Gruss

C7633


----------



## EP Elektro Projekt (11 Januar 2012)

Liebe/r C7633,

das Angebot steht noch. Bewerbungen an die genannte Mailadresse sind uns herzlich willkommen!

Grüße vom EP-Team


----------

